# newbie saying hello



## soyunpecador (Jan 21, 2010)

hello everyone,
my name is juan garcia and I make silicone masks and some small prpos with my brother Xavier under the name Altered Flesh Fx. I love working in this industry so I am slowly making my transition to work full time at this craft, I am a full time tattoo artist and part time airbrush artist. Here are a couple of the masks we create, thanks for taking the time to look and thanks for having me here on this forum.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Greetings and








to the forum!

you are most welcome here. those are some pretty awesome props! You'll have lots of fun among us crazy people!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome, Juan! Your work looks amazing!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome. Your work is very impressive.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome aboard


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Juan, your masks look great.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello and welcome!! Amazing work!!!!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## soyunpecador (Jan 21, 2010)

thanks everyone for the greetings and compliments!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, awesome work on those masks!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum Juan. I love your work...excellent artistry!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Nice work that you do.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, nice masks Juan!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Love your masks.


----------



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN (Jul 19, 2009)

welcome


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome and great work!!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

cool pics!

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------

